# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Eltronic 20-02 fire box 800 минск продам аренда беспроводная колонка

## 8-044-791-08-41

Eltronic 20-02 fire box 800 минск продам аренда беспроводная колонка tel 80298836914

----------

